#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   Schlafprobleme, innere Unruhe, Herzklopfen, Atemprobleme.... >

## Stine

Hallo!
Bin beim "googlen" auf dieses Forum gestossen (freu!!)
Ich glaube, ich drehe bald durch - mein Leben hat sich innerhalb der letzten Wochen ganz schön verändert. Leider kann ich dieser Veränderung keinen Namen geben, weil ich gar nicht weiss, woher das alles kommt.....
Also, vor einigen Wochen bekam ich nachts Probleme mit meiner Atmung. Ich wurde nachts mehrere Male wach und verspürte so eine Art Schmerz beim Einatmen und Atemnot. Nachdem ich dann mit einem Asthma-Spray gesprüht habe (das habe ich jetzt schon gaaaaanz lange nicht benötigt), verging der Schmerz, aber das Einschlafen konnte ich vergessen.....So ging das weiter, ich ging mittlerweile auf dem Zahnfleisch, war (bzw. bin) einfach nur noch müde.
Ab zum Lungenfacharzt. Der bestätigte mir nochmals mein bereits bekanntes Asthma, verschrieb mir ein Cortisonsspray und gab mir einen Termin zum Allergietest . Fand ich klasse, habe gedacht, dass ich nachts auf irgendetwas in meiner Umgebung reagiere. Bis zum Allergietest fing ich dann an, auszuprobieren: erst verschwanden meine Pflanzen - keine Veränderung. Ich schlief auf der Couch, oh schön - eigentlich keine Probleme mehr. Ich schlief bei meiner Tochter im Bett, auch keine Probleme (war aber, so denke ich mittlerweile - Zufall). Jetzt habe ich mal Atemprobleme, mal ein paar Tage hintereinander gar nicht. Was geblíeben ist, dass ich jede Nacht mehrere 
Male wach bin und schlecht wieder einschlafe.
Der Allergietest weist Allergien gegen Gräser, Birke, Erle, Buche, Eibe, leicht Hund, leicht Ei auf.
Keine Milben oder Hausstaub (auch nicht im Bluttest, leider - haben meine Probleme immer noch keinen Namen!).
Tja, Ratlosigkeit, Verzweiflung.
Seit einigen Tagen werde ich wach, weil ich eine innere Unruhe in der Brust verspüre. Mein Herz klopft so doll, dass ich das Gefühl habe, es platzt gleich und mein Mann wird von dem lauten Geräusch wach.... Das ist wirklich fürchterlich!!!!!! 
Ausserdem tut mein Rücken weh, alles zieht in die Brust (war schon der Meinung, ich hätte mehrere Herzinfarkte gehabt, weil die Verspannungen nach vorne ziehen),mein Kiefer tat einige Tage weh usw. usw.
Ach ja, zeitweise dachte ich, dass das an der neuen Matratze meines Mannes liegt. Er hat sich eine neue Matratze bei Aldi gekauft, die hat die ersten Tage ganz fürchterlich gestunken..... Ist aber wohl auch nicht die Matratze, er hat sich vor einigen Tagen noch einmal eine neue gekauft und es hat sich nichts geändert (ganz toll, mal so eben innerhalb von kurzer Zeit 2 Matratzen kaufen, so kurz vor Weihnachten.....da ist das Weihnachtsgeld gut angelegt, haha). 
Rede mir schon ein, dass ich was schlimmes habe......kann manchmal an gar nicht anderes denken.
Ich habe vor knapp einem Jahr mit dem Rauchen aufgehört. Bekam dann gleich eine Schilddrüsenunterfunktion und habe über 20 kg zugenommen. Jetzt nehme ich Tabletten für die Schilddrüse und habe in Kleinsarbeit wieder 16 kg abgenommen. 
Hat jemand einen Rat für mich?
Muss noch dazu sagen, dass mich momentan mein Job ganz gewaltig stört mixh ziemlich kaputt macht, dass ich mir ganz fürchterliche Sorgen um die Schule meiner Tochter mache, dass mein Vater vor einem Jahr gestorben ist und er vor seinem Tod ganz fürchterlich leiden musste (habe ihm beim Sterben die Hand gehalten, kann das Bild nicht vergessen), dass wir zeitgleich ein Haus gekauft haben, dass wir 4 Monate lang renoviert haben usw.
Ausserdem nimmt mich jegliche Kritik mit - habe ich früher über einige Sprüche gelacht und "frech" gekontert, so könnte ich nun bei vielen Dingen gleich los heulen.
Kann das vielleicht auch alles seelisch sein? Könnte heulen!!!!!! Weiss echt keine Rat mehr...
Vieles habe ich sicher vergessen, aufzuschreiben......
Aber vielleicht hat ja jemand ein paar Tips für mich!!
#vielen Dank
Christina

----------


## bettiboo

Hallo Christina, 
für mich hört sich das so an als wenn Du sehr angespannt bist. Wäre auch kein Wunder bei den vielen Baustellen...Du beißt ja wohl auch nachts auf Deinen Kiefer, dass ist typisch für Anspannung. Schau mal auf Deine Brustwirbelsäule/Nacken, ob Du Blockierungen hast, da hat man dann oft mit der Atmung etc.Schmerzen/Beschwerden, was dann wiederrum auch von der Anspannung kommen würde. Das mit dem Herz kenn ich selber noch von früher, würde auch zu Angst/Depression passen, bzw. psyche, aber ich würde alles auf jeden Fall alles abklären lassen.  
lg Betti

----------


## dreamchaser

Hallo,
zu deiner Schlußfrage kann ich ganz klar sagen: die Psyche kann so ziemlich alle Symptome hervorrufen, die auch körperlich bedingt sein können!!
Bevor man sich aber an die seelische Arbeit macht, muss man natürlich alles organische Ausschliessen -das bedeutet leider ein Gerenne von einem Arzt zum Nächsten. Denn man sollte nichts übersehen - jeder Patient kann ja auch etwas seelisches und organisches haben.
Aufgrund deiner Geschichte geht die Vermutung natürlich klar in eine psychische Richtung: durch z.T. unbewusstes Verdrängen bzw. unschöne Erlebnisse reagiert jeder Körper anders. Oft steckt man die Anspannung über eine ganze Zeit problemlos weg, bis es zu einem auslösenden Punkt kommt (vielleicht gibt es ein Ereignis, dem du ncihtsonderliche Bedeutung beimisst, das kurz vor dem ersten heftigen Auftreten deiner Beschwerden war).
Einen Termin bei einem Psychologen zu bekommen ist sehr sehr schwer - man muss meist lange warten. Es gibt jedoch auch Fachkliniken, in denen eine Therapie begonnen werden kann (diese ist sehr intensiv). Der Aufenthalt in diesem Kliniken ist auf 6 Wochen beschränkt und wird ggf. verlängert. An einen Aufenthalt in diesen Kliniken kommt man z.B.über einen entsprechenden Antrag, den man mit dem Hausarzt ausfüllt (der Patient selbst stellt den Antrag!!!). 
Es gibt viele Menschen die von solcher Symptomatik betroffen sind - oft sieht man das erst in den entsprechenden Kliniken und Therapiegruppen. Jedoch steht immer erst die Abklärung allen körperlichen vor der psychosomatischen Behandlung (von den Kliniken auch verlangt!)
Vel Erfolg!!!

----------


## Cira

Hallo Christina,
wenn ich so Deinen Beitrag lese,würde ich sagen daß Du in letzter Zeit total überfordert bist.Dieser Streß kann einfach kein Körper aushalten und reagiert dann mit solchen Symptomen wie Du sie hast.Ich habe ähnliche Probleme wie Du und bei mir wirkt sich die Progressive Muskelentspannung nach Jacobsen positiv aus.Du kannst so Deine Verspannungen lösen und fühlst Dich danach ausgelassen und entspannt.Je öfter Du sie anwendest,umso besser funktioniert sie.Es wäre natürlich sinnvoll einen Kursus zu belegen,damit Du die Technik richtig anwenden kannst.Also mir hilft es super.
Ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung 
Cira

----------


## Stine

Liebe Cira!
Habe auch schon einen Kurs in der Volkshochschule belegt und habe jetzt 6 Mal progressive Muskelentspannung hinter mir. Du hast recht - das ist Gold wert!!!! Das tut richtig gut!
Mittlerweile geht es mir auch besser. Ich war über 6 Wochen krank geschrieben und konnte mal so richtig abschalten. 
Leider wird wahrscheinlich meine beantragte Kur abgelehnt :angry_hair: . Was sagte die Dame von der Krankenkasse? Ich sei ja in der Vergangenheit nie krank gewesen (das ist der Dank, dass man sich mit dem Kopf unterm Arm zur Arbeit schleppt.... ) und es müsse erst einmal ambulant alles abgeklärt werden. Ist ja schön und gut - nachdem ja auch festgestellt wurde, dass meine zahlreichen Krankheiten psychosomatisch bedingt sind, habe ich mich um einen Therapieplatz bemüht. Aber.......... den nächsten bzw. ersten Termin den ich bekommen konnte ist im NOVEMBER! Wie soll man da erst ambulant alles versuchen?? Na ja, habe jetzt artig 24 Jahre Beiträge gezahlt - da kann man doch nicht erwarten, eine Kur bezahlt zu bekommen, oder??  :teasing_new:  
Liebe Grüsse,
Christina

----------


## lucy230279

@stine, 
vielleicht hab ich es überlsen, aber wolltest du eine kur über die krankenkasse oder über den rentenversicherungsträger beantragen? 
nachdem mir meine ärztin den ganzen schriebs ausgefüllt hat, ging es eigentlich zimelich schnell, nach 3 wochen die zusagen, nochmal 3 wochen später schon der kurbeginn. 
habe in der kur übrigens auch die progressive muskelnetspannung gelernt und kann mich darüber auch nicht beklagen  :Smiley:

----------


## Stine

@ Lucy,
die Kur habe ich über den Rentenversicherungsträger beantragt. Die Dame von der Krankenkasse meinte bloss zu mir, dass sie aus Erfahrung meint, dass die Kur sicherlich abgelehnt wird. Den Ablehnungsbescheid selber habe ich noch nicht - also mal schauen was das so wird.
Ich lasse auch alles über meine Ärztin laufen, die hat auch schon eine ganze Menge an Berichten dort hingeschickt. 
Also, drück mir die Daumen, dass es klappt!
Ich werde mal weiter berichten.
LG, Christina

----------


## lucy230279

natürlich drück ich weiter die daumen :yes_3_cut:  :s_thumbup:

----------


## heyb2

Hallo,
Dein Fall weist viele parallelen zu meinem auf:
Herzklopfen ohne mich groß anzustrengen, Atembeschwerden unregelmäßen, aber mehr mals am Tag, Schlafstörungen. 
Nachdem mein Vater vor einem Jahr verstarb, hörte ich auf zu rauchen, einige Wochen später bekam ich die Atembeschwerden und das Herzklopfen, ich ging zu meinem Hausarzt und er fand keinen klinischen Befund.
Ich sagte Ihm, dass ich abend`s mal ein Glas Rotwein trinke, und er meinte, das daher die Schlafstörungen kommen könnten.
Er sagte mir ich sollte mir keine Sorgen machen, die Symtome hätten einen psychischen Ursprung. Trauer und Nikotinentzug. 
Danach bin ich 3 Wochen nach Südfrankreich gefahren und das Herzklopfen war nicht mehr da, nur das Luftholen wurde nicht besser. 
Nach dem Urlaub habe ich mir die Lunge röngten lassen, der Arzt sagte mir, vom Rauchen sind einige Lungenbläschen abgestorben, was die Ursache der schweren Atmung sein dürfte. 
Also ich meine, dass es bei Dir auch Teilweise mit der Psyche zusammen hängt.
Ich hoffe ich habe ein wenig geholfen. 
Gruß
Volker      

> Hallo!
> Bin beim "googlen" auf dieses Forum gestossen (freu!!)
> Ich glaube, ich drehe bald durch - mein Leben hat sich innerhalb der letzten Wochen ganz schön verändert. Leider kann ich dieser Veränderung keinen Namen geben, weil ich gar nicht weiss, woher das alles kommt.....
> Also, vor einigen Wochen bekam ich nachts Probleme mit meiner Atmung. Ich wurde nachts mehrere Male wach und verspürte so eine Art Schmerz beim Einatmen und Atemnot. Nachdem ich dann mit einem Asthma-Spray gesprüht habe (das habe ich jetzt schon gaaaaanz lange nicht benötigt), verging der Schmerz, aber das Einschlafen konnte ich vergessen.....So ging das weiter, ich ging mittlerweile auf dem Zahnfleisch, war (bzw. bin) einfach nur noch müde.
> Ab zum Lungenfacharzt. Der bestätigte mir nochmals mein bereits bekanntes Asthma, verschrieb mir ein Cortisonsspray und gab mir einen Termin zum Allergietest . Fand ich klasse, habe gedacht, dass ich nachts auf irgendetwas in meiner Umgebung reagiere. Bis zum Allergietest fing ich dann an, auszuprobieren: erst verschwanden meine Pflanzen - keine Veränderung. Ich schlief auf der Couch, oh schön - eigentlich keine Probleme mehr. Ich schlief bei meiner Tochter im Bett, auch keine Probleme (war aber, so denke ich mittlerweile - Zufall). Jetzt habe ich mal Atemprobleme, mal ein paar Tage hintereinander gar nicht. Was geblíeben ist, dass ich jede Nacht mehrere 
> Male wach bin und schlecht wieder einschlafe.
> Der Allergietest weist Allergien gegen Gräser, Birke, Erle, Buche, Eibe, leicht Hund, leicht Ei auf.
> Keine Milben oder Hausstaub (auch nicht im Bluttest, leider - haben meine Probleme immer noch keinen Namen!).
> Tja, Ratlosigkeit, Verzweiflung.
> ...

----------


## heyb2

Hallo,
Dein Fall weist viele Parallelen zu meinem auf:
Herzklopfen ohne mich groß anzustrengen, Atembeschwerden unregelmäßen, aber mehr mals am Tag, Schlafstörungen. 
Nachdem mein Vater vor einem Jahr verstarb, hörte ich auf zu rauchen, einige Wochen später bekam ich die Atembeschwerden und das Herzklopfen, ich ging zu meinem Hausarzt und er fand keinen klinischen Befund.
Ich sagte Ihm, dass ich abend`s mal ein Glas Rotwein trinke, und er meinte, das daher die Schlafstörungen kommen könnten.
Er sagte mir ich sollte mir keine Sorgen machen, die Symtome hätten einen psychischen Ursprung. Trauer und Nikotinentzug. 
Danach bin ich 3 Wochen nach Südfrankreich gefahren und das Herzklopfen war nicht mehr da, nur das Luftholen wurde nicht besser. 
Nach dem Urlaub habe ich mir die Lunge röngten lassen, der Arzt sagte mir, vom Rauchen sind einige Lungenbläschen abgestorben, was die Ursache der schweren Atmung sein dürfte. 
Also ich meine, dass es bei Dir auch Teilweise mit der Psyche zusammen hängt.
Ich hoffe ich habe ein wenig geholfen. 
Gruß
Volker      

> Hallo!
> Bin beim "googlen" auf dieses Forum gestossen (freu!!)
> Ich glaube, ich drehe bald durch - mein Leben hat sich innerhalb der letzten Wochen ganz schön verändert. Leider kann ich dieser Veränderung keinen Namen geben, weil ich gar nicht weiss, woher das alles kommt.....
> Also, vor einigen Wochen bekam ich nachts Probleme mit meiner Atmung. Ich wurde nachts mehrere Male wach und verspürte so eine Art Schmerz beim Einatmen und Atemnot. Nachdem ich dann mit einem Asthma-Spray gesprüht habe (das habe ich jetzt schon gaaaaanz lange nicht benötigt), verging der Schmerz, aber das Einschlafen konnte ich vergessen.....So ging das weiter, ich ging mittlerweile auf dem Zahnfleisch, war (bzw. bin) einfach nur noch müde.
> Ab zum Lungenfacharzt. Der bestätigte mir nochmals mein bereits bekanntes Asthma, verschrieb mir ein Cortisonsspray und gab mir einen Termin zum Allergietest . Fand ich klasse, habe gedacht, dass ich nachts auf irgendetwas in meiner Umgebung reagiere. Bis zum Allergietest fing ich dann an, auszuprobieren: erst verschwanden meine Pflanzen - keine Veränderung. Ich schlief auf der Couch, oh schön - eigentlich keine Probleme mehr. Ich schlief bei meiner Tochter im Bett, auch keine Probleme (war aber, so denke ich mittlerweile - Zufall). Jetzt habe ich mal Atemprobleme, mal ein paar Tage hintereinander gar nicht. Was geblíeben ist, dass ich jede Nacht mehrere 
> Male wach bin und schlecht wieder einschlafe.
> Der Allergietest weist Allergien gegen Gräser, Birke, Erle, Buche, Eibe, leicht Hund, leicht Ei auf.
> Keine Milben oder Hausstaub (auch nicht im Bluttest, leider - haben meine Probleme immer noch keinen Namen!).
> Tja, Ratlosigkeit, Verzweiflung.
> ...

----------


## RickstaR

HILFE!!!
Ich habe ebenfalls solche Probleme. Das hat bei mir schon mit 14 Jahren begonnen, ich bin inzwischen zwanzig. Ich weis nicht was ich noch machen soll. Ich habe auch sämtliche Arztbesuche hinter mir. Habe auch mal so´ne Therapie gegen Ängste, in einer Tagesklinik, angefangen, habe jedoch relativ schnell wieder damit aufgehört. Ich kenne meine bewussten Ängste und akzeptiere sie. Ich glaube, dass es etwas traumatisches sein muss. Auch jetzt gerade bin ich nicht erst wach geworden, sondern noch immer wach, weil ich nicht einschlafen kann. Ich habe ebenfalls Asthma, eine menge Allergien: Birke sehr stark, Milben sehr stark Gräser usw. Manchmal glaube ich auch, dass mein Herz platzt, einmal fühlte es sich so an, als würde Blut aus meinem Herz laufen. Dann noch dieser schei* Tinnitus.....mein Kopf dröhnt und fühlt sich ebenfalls so an als würde er platzen. Habe auch mal Antidepressiva vom Hausarzt bekommen, zwar schien mir dann den ganzen Tag die Sonne aus´m Ar***, als sie anfingen zu wirken und ich hab mich auch einfach mal so getraut ein nettes Mädel anzusprechen, was ich mich vorher nie traute aber gegen die Schlaf- bzw Angststörungen hafen sie nicht. Immer wieder dieses Laute Aufschrecken, weil ich denke, mein Herz platzt oder ich ersticke, einmal zerrte ich mir meinen Linken Arm als ich aufschreckte, weil ich mich währenddessen total verkrampft hatte. Als ich dies meinem Arzt erzählte, sagte er nur dazu, dass ich wahrscheinlich falsch auf meinem Arm gelegen hätte. Sowas macht mich wütend! Ich bin total Lebensunfähig solange ich an dieser Sache leide. Wieso spielt mir mein Hirn, Körper ,Seele oder was auch immer soche Streiche?? Ich bin Total verzweifelt. Mir würde es sehr helfen mit Personen kontakt zu haben, welche mit den selben oder ähnlichen Problemen leben und mir vielleicht Tipps geben können. Ich kann so nicht mehr weiter leben. :loser_3_cut:

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ RickstaR, 
hast Du schon mal unter Jodallergie gegoogled ?  
Gruß  Ulrike

----------


## Marschatanda

Hallo, 
Wat mir hat geholfen ist das pflanzliche Mittel gelöscht. Jetzt kann ich wieder gut durchschlafen. gelöscht

----------


## Manuella

Hallo! 
ich kenne das: ich war jahrelang immer wieder voller Unruhe, Wut, hatte Einschlafprobleme .... Durch Entspannungsübungen ist es besser geworden. Aber warum ich dir schreibe: ich habe jetzt ein wirklich gutes Buch von einer Frau gelesen, die auch ständig an innerer Unruhe, Essproblemen, diffuser Wut, diversen Ängsten ... litt und sie erzählt, wie es ihr gelungen ist, sich davon zu befreien. Es ist echt beeindruckend, ich habe mich sehr oft wieder gefunden und ich denke, es wird dir nicht anders gehen. Das Buch heißt: "Schämen muss man sich für dich!", die Autorin heißt Margit A. Bacher, erschienen ist es im BoD-Verlag im Jahr 2008. Hat 128 Seiten, du kannst es bei Amazon bestellen oder wo auch immer. Ich habe es in einem Zug durchgelesen, ich konnte gar nicht mehr aufhören. Ich habe vieles in meinem Leben erst durch dieses Buch verstanden. Lies es unbedingt, du scheinst es zu brauchen!! 
Gruß 
Manuella

----------


## gusan

Hallo, 
mir geht es ähnlich, habe extreme innere Unruhe, mein Herz schmerzt (sticht),
bei mir ist das nicht immer so, aber oft. Bin jetzt 24, das ganze hat ca. vor 4 Jahren angefangen. 
Am schlimmsten ist es wenn ich am Wochenende ausgeh - zB.: wenn ich bis 3 Uhr nachts unterwegs bin, dan Wache ich um 8 Uhr in der früh auf. Mein Herz rasst, schmerzt & drückt, ich bin unruhig, bin müde kann aber nicht mehr einschlafen.
Auch am Abend kann ich dann nur sehr schlecht einschlafen. 
Das Schlimmste ist, dass ich den ganzen Tag kaputt & emotionslos bin.  
Vor drei Jahren hab ich mal mit autogenem Training angefangt. Das hat
mir total geholfen. Ich war immer locker drauf, es war herrlich. 
Leider komm ich nicht mehr in diesen Zustand. 
Auf jeden Fall, helfen mir Entspannunsübungen ein bisschen. 
Wegen dieser Sache war ich noch bei keinem Arzt.  
lg gusan

----------


## Fee

Hallo Stine,
du kannst dir gar nicht vorstellen wie sehr ich mich über deinen Eintrag gefreut habe. 
Ich habe seit einer Woche wieder diese Beschwerden ( alles schonmal dagewesen ) und komme einfach nicht zurecht. Deine Gedanken über mehrere Herzinfarkte und evt. unheilbare Krankheiten kenne ich nur zu gut. Auch ich bin Allergikerin, habe allerdings kein Asthma. Dafür habe ich seit drei Jahren leichten Bluthochdruck, der mit Medikamenten eingestellt ist. Ab und zu bekomme ich allerdings noch "Attacken".
Aufgrund einer nicht soooo tollen Kindheit, einer Magersucht und einer gescheiterten Ehe aus der vier Kinder hervor gingen, war mein seelischer Zustand nicht der beste. Ich habe vor elf Jahren meinen zweiten Mann kennnengelernt, der nach unserer Hochzeit die vier Kinder adoptiert hat. Leider fing dann mein Sohn an, große Schwierigkeiten ( Diebstahl, Schulverweigerung, Drogen/Alkohol ) zu machen. In dieser Zeit begannen meine Schlafschwierigkeiten. Einschlafen: einwandfrei, um dann mehrfach nachts aufzuwachen und nicht mehr einschlafen zu können. 
Ende der Geschichte: 8 Wochen stationäre Aufnahme in einer Psycho-Klinik. War eine gute Zeit, da mein Mann mir völlig den Rücken freigehalten hat und ich mich mal nur um mich selber kümmern mußte. Nach der Entlassung fand ich recht schnell einen Therapeuten mit dem ich super arbeiten konnte. War jetzt fast zwei Jahre in Therapie und bin sehr weit gekommen. Dann zog meine älteste Tochter, 22, wieder nach Hause, heraus aus einer Drogenbeziehung, in der sie geschlagen wurde. Meine Sitzungen bei ihm sind in Kürze beendet, meine Ehe hat unter elf Jahren Dauerschwierigkeiten gelitten ( meine Kinder sind jetzt erwachsen und gehen und ich bleibe hier ). Ich habe oft Trennungsgedanken, warum auch immer, denn ich liebe meinen Mann. 
Wenn ich das so niederschreibe, dann weiß ich, warum mein Körper Hilfe schreit. Am schlimmsten sind die Wochenenden, wenn ich zur Ruhe komme. Mittlerweile hasse ich sie. Was mir hilft? Mein Sport. Und die langen Hundespaziergänge. Aber dann liege ich, wie heute nachmittag, auf dem Sofa um zu lesen, und kann mich nicht konzentrieren weil mein Herz laut stolpernd rumpeld, ich Schmerzen in Brust- und Rückenbereich habe, Kopfschmerzen und Ohrensausen. Ich denke dann, dass ich nur totkrank sein kann. Wenn ich dann von deinen Problemen lese, gehe ich davon aus, dass es sich so ähnlich verhält. Unsere Psyche schlägt Alarm, und zwar sehr laut. Während ich dir dieses hier schreibe geht es mir wieder gut. 
Ich würde mich freuen von dir zu hören.
Auch wenn es nicht immer hilft: du bist nicht allein.
LG Fee :shy_flower:

----------


## zantedani

hallo ihr, 
ich bin neu hier und unendlich dankbar dafuer, dass ich nicht mehr alleine mit meinem problem dastehe. mir geht es genaus wie stine. staendige atemprobleme an die ich mich schon fast gewoehnt habe. ich kann niczlichht tief einatmen, mir wird schwindelig, das herz faengt an zu rasen und ich bekomme angst. das geht jetzt seid 2 jahren so, nachdem bei mir blut im unterleib festgestellt wurde, und der gyn meinte, im schlechtesten fall koennte ich zuhause verbluten, wenn ich das krankenhaus verlasse. ich muss vielleicht dazu sagen, dass ich in griechenland lebe und die medizinische versorgung ziemlich schlecht ist. hinzu kommt ein ziemlich traumatisches erlebnis vor 8 jahren, bei dem ich zusammen mit anderen menschen ins meer gezogen wurde. 3 menschen sind ertrunken, ich mit einigen anderen konnte gerettet werden. da das ganze so ploetzlich geschah, habe ich jetzt (wo ich drei kleine kinder habe) entsetzliche angst, dass wieder so etwas passieren koennte und ich weiss aus der vergangenheit, dass ich auf probleme mit atemnot reagiere. meine frage nun, gibt es irgendwas das dem entgegenwirken koennte? ich nehme johanniskrautkapseln, die helfen ein wenig. 
vielen dank
daniela

----------


## Anonymisiert

Hallo, Ich habe seid langem an der Schulter schmerzen und kann mich sogar nicht zur einer Seite drehen. (Ich hab im Haus sehr viel zu tun, ich muss mich ja auch um meine Kinder kümmern und oft passiert etwas wo ich einwenig sauer bin) Auch oft beim Schlaf wach plötzlich auf und kann sehr schwer atmen und schwer einschlafen. Ich rauche nicht, trinke nicht usw.Und beim schlafen press ich meine Zähne. Ich habe auch irgendwie wenn ich schmerzen hab an der schulter schmerzt mein kiefergelenk. Und ik weiss dank eines röntgenblick das etwas in der halswirbelsäule steckt, ich habe eine schilddrüssen unterfunktion bitte helfen wie kann man das heilen .. Übrigens gymnastik hilft mir nichz

----------

